# No. 1A Folding Pocket Kodak Model D Camera



## Old_and_balding (Feb 5, 2016)

I am looking at selling my camera on Ebay .  The back of the camera says it is a No 1A Folding Pocket Kodak Model D but the front of the camera is different from every other one that is posted on Ebay. Here are a couple of photos of the front and the inside of the case.  Can someone tell me why it is different from the rest.

Thank you.

Larry


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2016)

Kodak made a bazillion different models.  You might try looking here.

Yours might be a cannibalized version, using the back from a totally different camera.


----------



## compur (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, I think a previous owner swapped backs. The camera appears to be one of the 1A Special Kodak models like the one on the left in the photo here:

Special Kodaks

The Special Kodaks had a number of variations and were available with various lenses including the Zeiss Kodak Anastigmat that your camera has. They were expensive cameras in their day costing around $50-$60.


----------



## Old_and_balding (Feb 6, 2016)

That makes total sense since the number listed on the back of the front support is 41672-S.   I expect that the S probably indicates Special.  What do you think ?  Does that make sense ?  Any idea of the value?

I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm guessing, from experience, between $25 and $50.


----------



## Old_and_balding (Feb 7, 2016)

I did finally find a camera with the same Kodak Automatic plate over the lens.  It was an Ebay auction item in England. It was advertised as a 1A Special.  The Backplate said Model C.  However, the parts on the front of the platform were different.  I've attached the photo.


----------

